# Hasoon0....



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

6 posts (ALL buying / selling) selling £600 iPhone.

Just using the place as his own free version of ebay.

Not on imo.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

manphibian said:


> 6 posts (ALL buying / selling) selling £600 iPhone.


No they're not. Read his post history.



manphibian said:


> Just using the place as his own free version of ebay.


eBay is an auction site, this isn't. He has prices clearly marked and is abiding by the rules.



manphibian said:


> Not on imo.


Why?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

kmpowell said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > 6 posts (ALL buying / selling) selling £600 iPhone.
> ...


Ok, explain to me which ones are not buying or selling....?

search.php?author_id=34749&sr=posts

Just don't like people who just use communities such as these just to sell. It's people like this, that rip people off. But obviously because i've disagreed with you in the past, you're always going to be rude to me. :roll:

Forget it.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

manphibian said:


> explain to me which ones are not buying or selling....?


I never said they weren't - I was disagreeing with you saying they were all for the iPhone he is selling, where as in fact it's just 2. The others are all TT related.



manphibian said:


> It's people like this, that rip people off.


Is that your own experience, or just another of your blanket knee-jerk opinions about the FS section? What about the recent threads where long standing members ripped people off? You don't even know the person selling the phone, so how you can say he is the type of person who rips somebody off, is beyond me! Way back when you first joined you started on 0 posts, did that mean you were going to rip somebody off?



manphibian said:


> But obviously because i've disagreed with you in the past, you're always going to be rude to me.


I could give a monkeys if you disagreed with me in the past, what I am bored of is your CONSTANT bleating and whinging about the for sale section.



manphibian said:


> Forget it


I wish you would!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2010)

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=177472

:roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

manphibian said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=177472
> 
> :roll:


What's your point?

You've dragged up a 6 month old thread to highlight the fact he has items for sale?!?

What about his recent other contributions on;

1. Suspension Kit
2. Anti-Roll Bar questions
3. Milltek

All his posts can be found HERE

Get over it. :?


----------

